# Zink Money Maker HELP



## money maker (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone know how I can get the money maker to have a deeper sound to it? I'm pretty sure you can move the guts in it but not sure which way. Any help would be great!!

Thanks


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

i wouldnt do it if you have never tuned a call. If you push them in deeper it will get higher pitched


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/goose-call-tuning.php


----------



## money maker (Sep 28, 2007)

diver_sniper

Thanks for that link, I'm used to using flute style calls and switched to a short reed this year. It takes some time getting used to this style of call


----------



## money maker (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone else have any good tips on this call?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Follow the link. Also if you have a spare call to use then don't be afraid to mess with your money maker. After enough playing around you will get it right and before you know it tunning your calls will become second nature. Can't be afraid to try it as someday in the field it may be the difference between having a functional call or not having a functional call. It is easier than most think.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

i wouldn't fallow the way that article says to do it. i would contact field or clay themselves they will help you trust me. when i was in Ohio on leave i got to talk to them on the phone and they told me when i get back there in Oct to get up with them so we can bust some honkers! their website is http://www.zinkcalls.com/contact_us.html i do not meen to insault anyone but they hand make their own calls so why not ask the makers themselfs. right?

clay will most likely respond. pm me and i will get you the email address!!


----------

